# NC dam?



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm coming from Columbus for spring break and would like to get some fishing in but last I heard its been real slow to nothing at all. Has anyone had any success at the mouth of yellow creek or any other feeders

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm wondering the same thing. Those should be popular spots this wknd.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Be careful if you head to the mouth of yellow creek, just after the 1st train tressel it gets rough and there is a monster hole right after the tressel. I have a full size ram and was concerned last weekend.
With the water levels getting low the WV side shouldn't be bad at the dam. I like 2 different rigs right now. Basic slip sinker with a split shot by the hook and one about 2 foot up with a barrel slip sinker in the middle. it gives it a small amount of noise with the sinker smacking them. I also just like a 1/8 - 1/4 oz white led jig head wth a Mr. twister. I run both rigs with a nice crawler. I lose a bunch of rigs but just barely bump along the bottom, just move them a couple inch's and wait about a minute with a finger on the line, very light bite. 
If you park at the rest area and jog across the highway, walk up the tracks and walk down under the tressel. Its shallower and there is a big flat right out of the mouth of yellow creek on the south side. It would be much easier on your vehicle than coming in from wellsville and you will be on the opposite side.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Pharen52 said:


> I'm coming from Columbus for spring break and would like to get some fishing in but last I heard its been real slow to nothing at all. Has anyone had any success at the mouth of yellow creek or any other feeders
> 
> 
> There'll be a bunch of feedback AFTER this weekend. Good & Bad.
> ...


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Pharen52 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming from Columbus for spring break and would like to get some fishing in but last I heard its been real slow to nothing at all. Has anyone had any success at the mouth of yellow creek or any other feeders
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks,,,,cumminsmoke


Ya, I'm very familiar with that 'high-wall' rocky spot,,,, I think I was with JoeBertin fishing the mouth. We thought it looked very fishy and I think we marked a fish or two on 2 or 3 drifts, but all we caught were rocks!
We MIGHT'a been there too early. I'll ask Joe. 

I've mentioned many times in the past,,, the potential GOLD MINES that exist at EVERY O.R. FEEDER MOUTH,,,, at the mud line, behind the barge tie-off cells, & in any downriver backwashes,,,, no matter how small the feeders might be.
We just can't get the timing right at Yellow Creek,,,,, We'll keep trying,,,,
Thanks Again
+1  ,,, I owe ya a beer
Do You have a boat? Fish Pa?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Thanks,,,,cumminsmoke
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm very familiar with that 'high-wall' rocky spot,,,, I think I was with JoeBertin fishing the mouth. We thought it looked very fishy and I think we marked a fish or two on 2 or 3 drifts, but all we caught were rocks!
> ...


Yellow creek is all about timing, I should probably start a thread on just it being its my back yard. I ride my quad down most of the time and fish. I do have a few boats, just bought another one off this site the other day, setting it all up now for both the river and lakes. I fish Pymatning, its the only PA type lake I fish, don't know any others. I am a Bud Light guy so if your in the area let me know.
I missed the morning bite at the dam, I will be headed to the WV side at around 2 to set up, should be a good evening, try and get that last hour bite in. If your down that way i'll probably park on the north end in that old lot.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Went to the dam this evening and only had a couple on, lost at the edge. Both sauger but they were biting so light that is was hard to tell with the wind. it was freaking cold down there but I had the place all to myself, not a sole in the area. Going to wait a couple weeks before I head back down. I had a buddy on the Ohio side, they were catching mud puppys they said.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Cumminsmoke you were on the WV side in assuming? Just curious what did your bite come on? I was going to head down but I ended up being lazy and hitting a couple spillways close to home... Surprised to hear there weren't more ppl down there! 

I have some minnows left over, probably going to hit feeders this week after work,. I'll post updates!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess that info would help for sure,whoops, all on the crawlers for me. I picked up some small shiners but nothing on them. My Mr Twister, white jig and white tail got whacked a few times tipped with a crawler, crawler theives.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I like to leave the "tag" end of my line long when I tie in a jig down there when is this cold... and I'll add a size 6 or 8 stinger hook 2"-3" down from my jig. That will get the thieves! Lol problem is the thieves a lot of the time are about 8 inches big!


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I got out today for about 4 hours just went to the Ohio side which with the water being lower probably had a little bit to play in getting skunked I'm planning on going to the wv side in the next couple days

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

